# Feedback on labs



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Going to cycle soon and wanted feedback on labs.
I do realize T is low but I feel great.
 Im debating on which route to go on my cycle

500mg a week than PCT?
Cruise?

Things to think about before my cycle startup in a couple weeks.

Btw im 45yrs old
6ft
230lbs

Unsure on bf%


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2014)

Like you said, that TT is on the low end but you said you feel fine. I didn't see anything on your E2, did you have it tested? Just good to know before you hit a blast.

500 mg of what? How long?
I'm a TRT guy so I sock my nuts away for a light blast once a year for 16 weeks then back to 200 mg/ wk (Test Cyp) But you will have to find what works for your needs; at 48 y.o., it works for me.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 23, 2014)

If you're TRT. There is no need for pct. After you pin the last blast dose, simple return to your TRT protocol.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea I understand that....


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Estradiol reads 12.8 on my labs from prvtmdlabs which were done 1 week prior to the one listed on my opening.
Those were my dr labs.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Snake

Im going to run a 12 week cycle of TestE at 250mg 2x a week equalling 500mg.

Than need to go from there.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

7.6 - 42.6 is prvtmdlabs range


----------



## RJ (Jul 23, 2014)

How long has it been since your last cycle? 
Did you have a baseline TT result before you started?


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

I havent cycled in 20yrs. I just did an 8 week oral cycle but nothing to worry about. Like I said its been 20yrs ago.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Snake
> 
> Im going to run a 12 week cycle of TestE at 250mg 2x a week equalling 500mg.
> 
> Than need to go from there.



I bet you're happy with the results in 3 months; assuming diet and training is on. Get that E2 checked again at 4 weeks; private lab if your state allows it. PM me for some details. One other big thing and promise me you'll do it! Take a few pic.s and all your measurements. That way there is no question. I swear some days I feel skinny and others, I'm a rock.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea prvtmdlabs is 5min away. Makes it easy.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

So yea Snake w my labs there I keep going back n forth on when my cycle completes which route to go.
Ive received some feedback aside from this thread but I still think to myself whats the smart thing to do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Going to cycle soon and wanted feedback on labs.
> I do realize T is low but I feel great.
> Im debating on which route to go on my cycle
> 
> ...



run 500mg for 12-14wks, than goto 150mg for as long as you want.  

watch your blood pressure n prostate.  possibly cholesterol too.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I got tadalifil
Celery Seed Extract
Hawthorne berries

Im somewhat prepared lol.

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Well I got
> tadalifil   -  keeping ladies happy
> Celery Seed Extract   -  keeping BP down
> Hawthorne berries  -  keeping BP down
> ...



yep, looks like your covered.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea for now im ok....tada is good for me at gym also. Nice pumps at least to me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea for now im ok....tada is good for me at gym also. Nice pumps at least to me.



i cant do that.....Id have a wooden stick coming out of my short as soon as the good looking ladies started doing squats or DL's............really any good bending over type movement honestly...lol


my gym is blessed with a few really good ones


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea for now im ok....tada is good for me at gym also. Nice pumps at least to me.



Tadalafil is amazing for pumps in the gym and boners in the bedroom lol

Do you have any LH and FSH numbers for your labs? TT and FT definitely are low but can't determine if you're primary or secondary hypo without LH/FSH values


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Doc my #s are......

LH 4.8
Range is 1.7 - 8.6

FSH
2.1
Range is 1.5 - 12.4

Again these #s were provided by prvtmdlabs.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Yea Tada is bonerville for sure. I think just me signing into my gym upon entering I get wood.
Im just a bit unsure how often to take but I take it 5x a week as thats the days I workout.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea Tada is bonerville for sure. I think just me signing into my gym upon entering I get wood.
> Im just a bit unsure how often to take but I take it 5x a week as thats the days I workout.



For prostate and BP health you can dose it daily at 5-10mg, if over 30 10mg is better. If just for the h&m pumps do 5mg about 30min-1hr before your workout.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> For prostate and BP health you can dose it daily at 5-10mg, if over 30 10mg is better. If just for the h&m pumps do 5mg about 30min-1hr before your workout.


I have 25mg capsules.
No wonder my boner lasts 2 days lol


----------

